# [SOLVED] Windows 8 activation question.



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey there,

I am planning a total system rebuild in a few weeks, (not changing any hardware) just a general clean/dust. In this process I will be wiping my drive(s) and doing a fresh install of windows.

Now I am unsure of how Windows 8 Activation works, I know once activated the key cant be used to activate another system (or windows live account?) seems everything is tied to your Hotmail now.

I have a: Win Pro 8 64bit Eng Intl 1pk DSP OEI DVD
on the disk carton it says:windows 8 pro eng intl for oem software

Will I be able to activate again after my fresh install? (using the same Hotmail,same hardware)

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*

Why would you go a fresh reinstall? You won't see a huge jump in performance.

I would just keep the OS how it is, for all you know you'll run into even more problems.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*



> :windows 8 pro eng intl for oem software


OEM discs usually don't have to be activated, if it uses the same product key that is on the machine the disc came with.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*

I bought my copy from amazon HERE.

If that tells you anything, but yes I did have to put a product code in when I was installing it, I'm just wondering if I could use it again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*

Did you activate it after installing? If not, then you can continue to use it. If you have problems, call Microsoft and explain you had to reinstall to the same computer.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*

Typically if there's no change in hardware, there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 activation question.*

I just remembered that Windows 8 has an inbuilt refresh/reinstall ...  

thanks for the replys though!


----------

